# New Frog Exhibit in Madison, WI - Photos



## Devin Edmonds (Mar 2, 2004)

We have some new frog exhibits in town here at the Henry Vilas Zoo in Madison, Wisconsin so I thought I'd share them with the rest of the world. They are superb, and although all of the permanent residents aren't on display yet, those that are look great. 









If you were at IAD this year this terrarium should look familiar. There has been a lot of growth since it was on display at the show, and it now has a few animals in it too, some lugubris, auratus, and pumilio if I remember correctly.









This is my favorite of the three new tanks. It houses some Atelopus spumarius, Hyla marmorata, and I think I saw some azureus in there as well.









This one is designed for some zeteki, but they haven't arrived yet and might not for a while. In the mean time there are some other Panamanian amphibians, such as spotted green and bronze auratus. 









Dendrobates auratus









Dendrobates auratus









Hyla marmorata









Hyla marmorata









Phyllomedusa lemur









Phyllomedusa lemur

Those who are in the area should make the drive over to the zoo and see the new tanks. Try to make it there early to avoid the swarms of five year olds that run around your feet and scream at and bang on exhibits.


----------



## Nuggular (Apr 8, 2005)

That is really cool devin. How far from your house is that. I have never even heard of that zoo before. I will have to check it out. Thx for sharing.


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

My grandma clipped an article about the exhibits out of her newspaper, but it didn't say where the zoo was. So I guess you just answered that question. I am quite impressed. From the article I saw, I thought they would be small hokey tanks. I'll have to see it in person by the end of the summer.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

They better enjoy that phylo in your "favorite tank" while they can.

That particular species gets *huge*.

s


----------



## kleinhanz (Oct 18, 2004)

...damn, I was in Madison 2 weeks ago. Never been there and I was looking for somethig to do (buisness trip with the University). Oh well, maybe next time :-(


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Devin,

Nice pictures. Andrew e-mailed thme to me last night and I thought they were very cool, especially the lemur.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Thanks for the great pics! Gives me some ideas for my own vivs. The hyla marmorata are really neat looking. The lemur in the last pic sure has some big ass eyes, though. :lol:


----------



## reptileink (May 1, 2005)

Devin Edmonds said:


>


This picture is AWESOME! I actually made it into my desktop!


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

I like the lemurs eyes!

Could i do a ten with two of those? Is that their full grown size (the size of a middle finger tip)? Wow i wish i was nearby


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

booboo, it's been a lnog time since I've seen any in the trade. You won't find them outside of zoos anymore. Awesome frogs, wish I had some.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Anyone know where I can get some of those H. marmorata?


----------



## reptileink (May 1, 2005)

Phyllomedusa lemur 

Booboo, I was going to ask the same question. I couldn't find anything last night for breeders for these beautiful frogs. Anyone know someone I could e-mail??


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Arklier said:


> Anyone know where I can get some of those H. marmorata?


I believe Sean Stewart breeds them, or atleast he used to.



> Phyllomedusa lemur
> 
> Booboo, I was going to ask the same question. I couldn't find anything last night for breeders for these beautiful frogs. Anyone know someone I could e-mail??


I believe they are endangered/threatened. You will not be able to find them for sale.


----------



## Devin Edmonds (Mar 2, 2004)

I'm glad you guys enjoyed the photos, I wish everyone could see them in person! Yes, as Derek said, Phyllomedusa lemur aren't available to the public. Hyla marmorata are though, keep your eyes open for them.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Black Jungle carries Hyla marmorata, or at least used to.


----------



## bgexotics (Feb 24, 2004)

Xtreme Reptiles has had Hyla mamorata on theirlist in the past. I am sure liek most imported frogs that they are a seasonal thing.


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

Oh well. They are still cool though


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

Oh well. They are still cool though


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

These frogs have been bred so if you look around more thoroughly, you'll find CB.

s


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2005)

Amazing pics of some amazing frogs! :shock: [/list]


----------

